
Who Cares If Warren Buffet Reads 5 Hours per Day? - mese848
https://medium.com/curious/who-cares-if-warren-buffet-reads-5-hours-per-day-9f0f71682391
======
blaser-waffle
Lame self-help nonsense. Totally lost me with the Bukowski reference --
nothing about that guy is worthy of emulation, though his poems about beer
shits are kind of entertaining.

------
EyTurkyue
This Turkish propaganda has to end. There's no loophole around reading;
unfortunately; so; read. READ. There's just no way around it. This moron is
obviously a non-reader anyways; so; fuck him. No point teaching racoons dog
tricks.

